# Gasoline Taxes



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you are traveling in the Northeast this weekend, you might want to gas up before entering Pennsylvania.....and New York is not much better.

Regards, Mike

http://www.api.org/~/media/files/statistics/gasoline-tax-map.pdf


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The worst part is paying those high taxes and therevenue is obviously not going where it should if you've traveled any road anywhere in NY.

At this point we may as well rip em up , go back to gravel and slow life down a lil bit. Maybe it'll help keep those Downstaters out of here as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah PA is terrible. Gas taxes raised to one of the highest in the country last year. Roads are little more than wagon trails. We have trees growing into te roads ripping off western mirrors and cars/trucks with 20' scratches down the sides. 
Highest gas taxes in the country and in the last 3 years all these Dumbkopfs have built is some queer biking trail lines to further interfere with auto traffic. 
Best thing to do is stay out of PA other than possibly the PA turnpike.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

hillside hay said:


> At this point we may as well rip em up , go back to gravel and slow life down a lil bit. Maybe it'll help keep those Downstaters out of here as well.


Wait a minute--I'm a Downstater--Ohhh,you're not talking about Illinois! Nevermind!

Ralph

"Downstate" in Illinois is anybody outside the Chicago Metro area (Damn Northerners).


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn I'm glad I live in Texas haha. I feel bad for you guys up there paying 60+ cents/gallon, that's ridiculous.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Pennsylvania has a ridiculous amount of highway miles and an especially unbelievable amount of bridges. I'm not saying we have good roads (we don't) or that the money is being especially well spent (it's probably not) but there a half dozen bridges being rebuilt near here so something is happening at least.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I have the geographically opposite problem you have Ralph. Our corruption comes the way of Hudson outlet and oooh bout halfway up. You canwalk into any diner hereabouts and hear talk of secession. At least in PA they fix a bridge or two. In NY ifit doesn't affect NYC or Albany they just shut it down if it gets to be too bad. 90% of our upstate bridges are in major need of repair.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think most every state is re-doing bridges....as in most instances they have become age obsolete in capacity, width, or with structural deterioration.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

GasBuddy is your best friend when comes to finding the best fuel prices.

NC states part of that $0.5465 is I believe $0.36/gallon. The powers that be in Raleigh are trying to push through a bill to lower it to $0.30 but then turn around nearly double everything else that has to do with driving.

Tags are going to nearly double, Drivers license is going to nearly double, inspections are going up and they're pushing for Toll lanes on certain highways that will cost so much only the richest will be able to afford to ride the Toll lane. Mooresville is a bedroom community for the some of the highest paid people working in Charlotte.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article9096797.html

"These are not your parents' tolls of 25 cents into the basket," the group says on its website. "The cost for these tolls from Mooresville to Charlotte could cost $5, $6.50 and up to $16 or more each way."

Read more here: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article9096797.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe it's a dumb question but I'd just like to know where all the levied tax money goes.... Is our government one large vacuum cleaner or what????????


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, Dyson will throw up the white flag on this one.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> Maybe it's a dumb question but I'd just like to know where all the levied tax money goes.... Is our government one large vacuum cleaner or what????????


Into the pockets of a select few.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe it'll go the same place that the federal govt "shovel ready" jobs went??


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I buy my gas in Missouri, always fill up when I'm there--gas is $.20 cheaper there because of taxes. Illinois is now complaining that we are cheating them out of taxes because we buy there and supposed to be paying a "use" tax for the difference on anything (gas, food, clothing, etc.) we buy out of state.

So I'm thinking that anyone who buys something in Illinois should demand a refund from the state because their state tax is cheaper!

Ralph


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, on my trips to Indiana four times a year, I've learned the best places to buy gas... Texas, west Memphis, and Missouri of course is best... I NEVER buy gas in Illnois if I can possibly help it... drive from Cairo to West Lafayette, Indiana, usually, before I need a tank. I generally gas up in Sikeston, MO after getting me some of those good Lambert's throwed rolls and a nice lunch...

Tennessee gas is usually pretty cheap on the way back also...

Later! OL JR


----------

